# Just dog gone fun!



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Met up with some freinds at the beach and had a great time taking photos of their Lab playing in the water. C&C welcome.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Those are some nice shots Louis. Tell James he has a good looking dog too.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I really like the warm light, it was a bit harsh, but you needed it for the fast shutter speeds which are very cool. Great subject!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

The 4th and 5th are my favorite. Nice captures.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Rusty for the C&C. I was worried the the light might be a bit harsh but I missed my good light window by thirty minutes or more. Im still learning and any C&C is highly appriciated. 

Donnie, #4 and #5 were my favorites also. Thanks.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

having a ball


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

These were a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

critique coming and trust me, it's tricky because these are great photos and that is one beautiful Lab. only thing missing is the Lab sleeping, i recall mine tended to do a fair amount of that. 

when at the beach and having waves as a background, it's good to make note of where the waves are, whether a big one is coming, look and see what it does to colours etc.
photo
#1 the blob of seaweed at the top right of the image is distracting. i'd crop it. and i'd crop a little off the right hand side to take the dog away from the middle of the image. - recall the Rule of Thirds, sometimes it's good to try it out.

there is a wave forming at the very top of the image. it's a lot darker, can you see it? it is distracting to my eye - i want to stay with the dog and look where the dog looks, but not at the wave behind her.

#2 the dog feels 'centered' in the image. again, try moving her so she is a little more to the right. i say right because that means that where she is looking there is more space in front of her and that helps our eyes to wonder what she has found that is interesting. - watch the wave. this small one _might_ have been improved by having it closer to her paws.

#3 centered again. this time i might try cropping the top and the bottom to leave the dog still centered but without so much 'waste space' above and below her. fiddle and see what you can do.

#4 love it as it is.

#5 love this one too. see how the dog is off centre and the toy is off centre? much more interesting to the eye.

hope this helps and maybe gives you some idea of things you can try. it's quicker to shoot using Rule of thirds than having to post process.

thanks so much for sharing these.

rosesm


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Koru for the great critique. I looked at the originals again and see now that I center punched just about every photo. I was aware of the rules of three and it seem to escape me just when I look through the lens. I was shooting a 100-400 lens and maybe I should back off the 400 to get within the 3 rule. I also had center focusing on which may not help. Still alot to learn but it was a so much fun taking photos of the dog. Practice, Practice, Practice. Thanks again.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like he last one. That's a great angle. I can read the dogs thoughts as he's headed after the dummy.

Good job.
Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice job dealing with the harsh lighting.....I think these are very good. Well done.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Don't pigeonhole yourself with the rule of thirds. All rules are meant to be broken. Take the second shot for example. If I'm using the rule of thirds I'm placing the dog on the right hand side of the frame because he's looking left. In order to do that I have the zoom out. When I do that I lose detail from the coat and the water coming out of his mouth (which I love BTW).

Also FL if you get this great opportunity again concentrate on the eyes of the beast. Although I like the perspective of the shot MT mentioned, the shots where I can see Fido's eyes and where the action is coming towards me work better.

Also as you zoom in closer your point of interest may change...zoomed out it may be the dog...zoomed in it might be his eyes...just some things to think about.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> Don't pigeonhole yourself with the rule of thirds. All rules are meant to be broken. Take the second shot for example. If I'm using the rule of thirds I'm placing the dog on the right hand side of the frame because he's looking left. In order to do that I have the zoom out. When I do that I lose detail from the coat and the water coming out of his mouth (which I love BTW).
> 
> Also FL if you get this great opportunity again concentrate on the eyes of the beast. Although I like the perspective of the shot MT mentioned, the shots where I can see Fido's eyes and where the action is coming towards me work better.
> 
> Also as you zoom in closer your point of interest may change...zoomed out it may be the dog...zoomed in it might be his eyes...just some things to think about.


i've been thinking more about that second shot you mentioned Rusty. i think this one can escape the rule of thirds where i suggested putting her to one side, for another reason.

see the angle of the dogs legs? if we draw a line from the top left to the bottom right corners of the image we would see that the dog is not 'centered' in the image. it does manage to conform to the rule of thirds, or to an off centre rule (if there is such a thing).

i realise i not only like the water from her mouth but also the water that's being flicked from her tail.

so, leave it as it is.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice action shots and great light.
SH


----------

